# strawweight coming soon to UFC



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

> Just this past year, the UFC added the flyweight division, and on Saturday, Demetrious Johnson defended that title with a unanimous decision win over John Dodson in the main event of UFC on FOX 6 at United Center in Chicago.
> 
> After that card, UFC President Dana White told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that the trip went well, and there's excitement in the company about the potential for the strawweight division.
> 
> ...


Ok so maybe I'm being optimistic. But the idea is out there.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Ive never seen a strawweight fight...what weight is that? 110lbs?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Fedornumber1! said:


> Ive never seen a strawweight fight...what weight is that? 110lbs?


115lbs. Some current flys could make the weight. Hell Mouse might be able to make the weight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I hope not. They really don't need to be adding anything until they fill out the divisions they already have.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I hope not. They really don't need to be adding anything until they fill out the divisions they already have.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


It's not an immediate addition. But it's one that needs to happen at some point.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Finally, a division with less people in it than the Flyweight or Womens division.

Just what the UFC needed!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Finnsidious said:


> Finally, a division with less people in it than the Flyweight or Womens division.
> 
> Just what the UFC needed!


Plenty of flys and women fighters that haven't been signed by Zuffa. Plenty of talented fighters out there. I suggest you check them out and judge them on skill. But that would require you to go outside the Zuffa comfort zone and you won't have Dana to tell you what to think about it.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

And the UFC's rapid descent down the path of boxing continues! *counts the days til I switch to Bellator*


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

There are almost no straweights outside of a few Thai boxers. No reason for this.

Even in boxing no one watches anything under 118.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> And the UFC's rapid descent down the path of boxing continues! *counts the days til I switch to Bellator*


Switch to Bellator? Like you are required to make a choice. How about you drop the UFC and pickup MMA. How about that.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

They are getting to a point in weight where i am sure i could beat everyone up despite them being more technical etc. I dont want to watch midgets fight. And tbh the flyweight division will be ultra broing because 99% of the fights will be decisions.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If they can get the talent for it, then why not a 115lbs division? That would be off the hook! Hope they can make it happen


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Abrissbirne said:


> They are getting to a point in weight where i am sure i could beat everyone up despite them being more technical etc. I dont want to watch midgets fight. And tbh the flyweight division will be ultra broing because 99% of the fights will be decisions.


See it's people like you that Dana is referring to. I have a hard time not responding like an asshole to people as ignorant as you. You are not a true fan IMO.

EDIT: Next year Liza gets my vote for every category. True MMA fan right there.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not saying I never want to see it, but they need to focus on the things they have right now. 125 is so weak it isn't even funny, but it also stole a bit from 135. The last thing they need is fighters from 125 leaving. It's hard to even call it a division with the amount of relevant fighters in it.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I'm not saying I never want to see it, but they need to focus on the things they have right now. 125 is so weak it isn't even funny, but it also stole a bit from 135. The last thing they need is fighters from 125 leaving. It's hard to even call it a division with the amount of relevant fighters in it.


125 is weak inside the UFC, it's not weak IMO in the sport as a whole. Zuffa needs to start inking deals and get that talent into the UFC. That's the major problem. They just need to get the right letters on the gloves so more eyes can see the talent. Cause the talent is there.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Not interested at all. I don't want to take anything away from the small guys but fights in those weight classes just aren't my thing. Sure there are lots of good matches out there but I don't feel that connection to the lower weight classes that I do to the heavier classes. Plus a PPV headlined by a BW or Straw weight main event is a waste to me....free is ok but PPV it won't be enough to open my wallet.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

demoman993 said:


> Not interested at all. I don't want to take anything away from the small guys but fights in those weight classes just aren't my thing. Sure there are lots of good matches out there but I don't feel that connection to the lower weight classes that I do to the heavier classes. Plus a PPV headlined by a BW or Straw weight main event is a waste to me....free is ok but PPV it won't be enough to open my wallet.


I hate the mentality of I can't watch a smaller man fight "cause I so much bigger". Just implies you have no appreciation for skill, technique, hard work and the sport.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LizaG said:


> If they can get the talent for it, then why not a 115lbs division? That would be off the hook! Hope they can make it happen


Because there isn't talent for it.


5'2 athletes are quite rare outside of Asia and 3rd world countries.


The only notable straw I can even think of is Rambaa Samdet and IIRC he's fought at fly before and should if he plans on making a serious MMA career.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Because there isn't talent for it.
> 
> 
> 5'2 athletes are quite rare outside of Asia and 3rd world countries.
> ...


Just like with all weight classes that have been added, even back to when the UFC brought back the LW division there are always guys fighting out of place, meaning not in their optimal weight classes. There are guys all over the world fighting at fly that could make straw and if the UFC added the division they would then have a reason to make the move. Happens every time. WW dropped to LW, LWs dropped to FW, FWs dropped to BW, BWs dropped to fly, Flys will drop to straw. Put the right letters on the gloves and it's amazing how public perception changes. "Cans" or nobodies all the sudden get super powers and turn into legit fighters in public eyes because of 3 small letters. It's magic.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Would love a strawweight division, but I need the UFC to seriously boost the flyweight division before even considering it. Baby steps Zuffa.

Smaller fighters are awesome though


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> See it's people like you that Dana is referring to. I have a hard time not responding like an asshole to people as ignorant as you. You are not a true fan IMO.
> 
> EDIT: Next year Liza gets my vote for every category. True MMA fan right there.


Alright calm down Scooter, this is an MMA forum. There's been quite a long list of evidence to suggest that most MMA fans aren't even sports fans and most aren't the brightest bulbs around.

But yes it does get to a point where the fighters they are putting in the ring aren't appealing. Minimum weight fighters are not impressing anyone.



Although I always find it funny when people are like "Oh man Im bigger than these guys I'd totally beat them up!"

Like Nam Phan isn't a whole 1 inch taller than a guy like Ian McCall and just goes on Youtube slapping up on fat forum dweller types. 

No, you aren't beating up a flyweight unless you are a 200lb athlete trained in combat.



What's next, people are going to scoff every time Trindon Holliday scores a touchdown because he's 5'5 160? 

Man look at this guy he's so small I'd hit stick him like I do in Madden!


Said keyboard warriors everywhere while he runs right past you and causes you to have an asthmatic attack.


It's funny too because it seems like it's strictly a skinhead tattoo sporting MMA fan thing and not really a sports thing with the whole size infatutation. Because in boxing no one even watches the heavier weights.

The only weights that are popular are between 124 and 147 and some occasional 160 and 168 bouts.

The most hyped American prospect right now is a 135lber and the second most hyped a 127lber.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I dont think the fighters need to be any smaller or any bigger than they are now, just leave the divisions as is, no strawweights or super heavyweights.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Just like with all weight classes that have been added, even back to when the UFC brought back the LW division there are always guys fighting out of place, meaning not in their optimal weight classes. There are guys all over the world fighting at fly that could make straw and if the UFC added the division they would then have a reason to make the move. Happens every time. WW dropped to LW, LWs dropped to FW, FWs dropped to BW, BWs dropped to fly, Flys will drop to straw. Put the right letters on the gloves and it's amazing how public perception changes. "Cans" or nobodies all the sudden get super powers and turn into legit fighters in public eyes because of 3 small letters. It's magic.


Those weight classes filled because there are a large amount of male human beings between the heights of 5'6 and 5'10.

In fact the overwhelming majority of them.


The same does not apply to 5'1 115lbers. This is why there is no Super Heavyweight division, because there are only a handful of men that are legitimate super heavyweights and most of them are in the NBA. You'd literally just be filling a division with the morbidly obese.

In fact I don't see anyone currently fighting at Fly that could make that weight outside of maybe guys like Useless Gomez. And he would probably win a title and it would be stupid because he's clearly not that good.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Budhisten said:


> Would love a strawweight division, but I need the UFC to seriously boost the flyweight division before even considering it. Baby steps Zuffa.
> 
> Smaller fighters are awesome though


Another real MMA fan. :thumb01:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I dont think the fighters need to be any smaller or any bigger than they are now, just leave the divisions as is, no strawweights or super heavyweights.


Agree totally.

Strawweights are basically Asian MMA freakshow fodder along with Super Hulk and all that bullshit.


I have no idea why ZUFFA brass are clamouring for this. At least with Flyweight there was a clear emerging scene, especially stateside which is arguably the most important factor for a division...and not to mention it isn't hard to imagine a future of talented 125lb fighters considering the precedent seen in other sports like boxing. (Pacquiao, Marquez, Salvador Sanchez, Pep, etc)



The only thing I recall about the 110s in boxing is Finito beating up on a bunch of no-hopers and no one caring.


Oh and Ivan Calderon.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Those weight classes filled because there are a large amount of male human beings between the heights of 5'6 and 5'10.
> 
> In fact the overwhelming majority of them.
> 
> ...


Useless is a very talented fighter that had a disappointing debut. IMO he can be a top 10 fly very soon. Talented fighter though.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No not really, hes not that good. Clearly gatekeeper fodder. That said I don't even think he could make 115 considering he's fought at BW recently and he's 5'6.



Not sure if you realize this but you do realize that the less weight you are dealing with the harder it is to cut weight right? 


The amount of 35s that had the ability to cut to Fly was relatively small and was basically only the guys who were obviously dwarfed in every fight like Cariaso, Dodson, Joe B and Mighty Mouse. These guys are about 5'4 on average and were in a division that is full of 5'7ish fighters.


We haven't seen many guys making the drop to Fly and likely won't any time soon.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Not sure why theres hate here. Obviously outside the fact the UFC needs to strengthen the flyweight division before making any division additions, adding strawweight would be so exciting! Just think, ultimately more cards and more superfights! It gives super tiny dudes a chance to showcase their skill. Yeah, there wont be a lot of finishes but imagine how freaking fast these dudes will go? Thats exciting to me! The sport is young too so just give it some time until you have some guys who can bring some power into these low weight divisions much like newer HW's bringing in speed to accompany their power recently.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> No not really, hes not that good. Clearly gatekeeper fodder. That said I don't even think he could make 115 considering he's fought at BW recently and he's 5'6.


Disagree, closer to a title contender then a gate keeper. Talented fight, no doubt about it though.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MMAnWEED said:


> Not sure why theres hate here. Obviously outside the fact the UFC needs to strengthen the flyweight division before making any division additions, adding strawweight would be so exciting! Just think, ultimarely more cards and more superfights! It gives super tiny dudes a chance to showcase their skill. Yeah, there wont be a lot of finishes but imagine how freaking fast these dudes will go? Thats exciting to me! The sport is young too so just give it some time until you have some guys who can bring some power into these low weight divisions much like newer HW's bringing in speed to accompany their power recently.


Yeah all the superfights between Rambaa Samdet and....


o wait



The funniest thing about it is that Rambaa has already beaten almost every other top strawweight worth a damn(see almost none of them)


Rambaa just needs to leave that joke of a division and sign to the UFC's flyweight division. We already know he's better than Useless. So he need not be tested against gatekeeper types.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

They need to get the Flyweight and womens division going properly before they even think of adding a division. I bet 99% of people her, myself included couldnt name a straweight.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah all the superfights between Rambaa Samdet and....
> 
> 
> o wait


I'm not saying right now but a couple years down the road when the division gains more popularity and fighters. Give it time, my friend.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> They need to get the Flyweight and womens division going properly before they even think of adding a division. I bet 99% of people her, myself included couldnt name a straweight.


Does knowing someone's name make them any less skilled? How many people here knew who Ian McCall was 2 years ago? Does that mean he wasn't talented? How many are aware of who Darrell Montague is? Does that mean he isn't talented? How many know Soo Chul Kim? That guy is full of talent. Not knowing and not existing are very different. Like I said put those guys in the cage with the special letters on their gloves and see if that talent doesn't magically appear.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MMAnWEED said:


> I'm not saying right now but a couple years down the road when the division gains more popularity and fighters. Give it time, my friend.


It never will, because it's a placeholder division that no healthy man arguably should even be at.


You know what the 110s serve for in boxing? The only point of that division is for young East Asian and Mexican fighters to earn paychecks while they are literally starving.


Pacquiao started his career there as a teenager because he was impoverished and needed to eat, he actually got body shot KO'd early in his career because of his poor training and diet. Same with guys like Nonito Donaire. All these guys eventually fight upwards of 130 pounds. Hell Pacquaio reached a peak weight of 144 and fit.


I grow tired of these conversations because theres always two extreme sides, one the typical casual ignoramus who thinks he's taking Cruz or Johnson in a fight, and the other the elitist hipster type who thinks that if you aren't open to any MMA fighter ever you aren't a "true fan", even though they probably couldn't name 5 strawweights off the top of their head even if you gave them 10 minutes to study a cheat sheet. 



Yes quite a few people knew McCall, Montague, and those sorts. They were on televised fights in a big regional Stateside promotion. Hell, McCall fought in the WEC against high profile fighters before fighting in Lemoore.


The Straweight scene is nothing more than a bunch of underachieving, malnourished Japanese fighters, a 40 year old Thai kickboxing kingpin and a bunch of white belt Kung fu trained Filipino submission grapplers.


Oooh, Im shaking with anticipation. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Furthermore, it's sort of telling that the literal biggest organization in Asia(which has an absolute shit level of competition by the way, lol Soo Chul Kim) doesn't even support the Strawweight division in spite of having a direct pipeline to all of its (lack of) talent.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

It amazes me everytime when there is a thread on smaller fighters or WMMA. If size is the only thing that matters then most of you are in trouble.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not watching a 115 pound Man fight. I'm not a fan of smaller weight classes in boxing. It's taking a while for me to accept the 125lb guys as serious fighters.

Frank Mir said it best. Fans don't even want to think they could beat up the guy they are watching fight.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Furthermore, it's sort of telling that the literal biggest organization in Asia(which has an absolute shit level of competition by the way, lol Soo Chul Kim) doesn't even support the Strawweight division in spite of having a direct pipeline to all of its (lack of) talent.


That's just your ignorance going nuts right there. OneFC is a fantastic organization and if you don't enjoy that then I don't see how you can enjoy MMA. It's an outstanding product. Also Soo Chul Kim is a very, very talented young fighter that would own the majority of this counterparts that wear those 3 magic letters. Don't get popularity and skill confused. That man has undeniable skills. Don't look at records, watch the fights.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> It amazes me everytime when there is a thread on smaller fighters or WMMA. If size is the only thing that matters then most of you are in trouble.


I'm 5'9 and the frame of a lightweight. I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> I'm 5'9 and the frame of a lightweight. I have nothing to worry about.


Not what I was referring to...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> That's just your ignorance going nuts right there. OneFC is a fantastic organization and if you don't enjoy that then I don't see how you can enjoy MMA. It's an outstanding product. Also Soo Chul Kim is a very, very talented young fighter that would own the majority of this counterparts that wear those 3 magic letters. Don't get popularity and skill confused. That man has undeniable skills. Don't look at records, watch the fights.



I watch the fights without hipster glasses so I can indeed recognize that 90 percent of the fighters there are shit.

0-2 drop fodder in the UFC.

Very basic in every aspect, poor grappling. It reminds me a lot of M-1. 


I watch OneFC, I'm not sure where you got that idea other than a failed attempt at being an elitist, but I watch it like I'm watching a regional product. It's a much worse Jungle Fight.


Kotetsu Boku is a champ there for ****'s sake.


DREAM had a lot of good fighters and even they couldn't hack it in the UFC. Hioki being the prime example. Arguably the best fighter DREAM had domestic wise outside of Aoki and he cant even decisively beat George Roop.


The only one decent fighter I see in all of Asian MMA is Kyoji Horiguchi in Shooto and possibly Doo Ho Choi in DEEP although he would surprise me less if he completely sucked in a major org.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> I watch the fights without hipster glasses so I can indeed recognize that 90 percent of the fighters there are shit.
> 
> 0-2 drop fodder in the UFC.
> 
> ...


OneFC is the most entertaining MMA we have since the peak of Strikeforce. It's impossible for a fan not to enjoy their product and anyone can see there is legit skill in that cage. I seriously doubt you did anything other then read a play by play or sherdog the results. You can read up all you want but as a fan of the sport I enjoy watching talented fighters giving it all they got. That's exactly what you get with OneFC. Straight warriors.

Boku vs Zoro was an extremely entertaining fight to watch and Boku had an amazing comeback and fought like a warrior. How anyone can diss that fight is beyond me. One of the most entertaining fights I have seen in a long time. You sir, are not a fan of MMA.
Keep reading all you can buddy, cause you sure as hell ain't watching the action.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Do you do anything but speak in generalized conjecture?

It's like talking to a brick wall. And no actually I catch the replays after the events. At least the fights I feel like watching.

I know the next event features two mediocre Filipino Wushu guys...one being a guy who cant grapple to save his life an got thrown around by a 8 year past his prime Jens Pulver. And then BJ who is past it will still probably outgrapple another Filipino can crusher.

Other than that and the complete lack of international talent sans Bibiano Fernandes and I have no idea why you pretend you are watching the gold standard of non-domestic MMA.



Also I'm not sure where entertainment value became talent.


Oh wait, it never did, and people's abilities to have exciting fights does not make them good fighters.



Let me guess, Leonard Garcia is a the next big threat to Jose Aldo huh?


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

Flyweight is bad enough. 

Mighty Mouse' fights are worse than watching paint dry.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Do you do anything but speak in generalized conjecture?
> 
> It's like talking to a brick wall. And no actually I catch the replays after the events. At least the fights I feel like watching.
> 
> ...


Just like I thought. You look at records and names and results and you don't watch fights and actual in the cage action. Does an entertaining fight become less entertaining if you don't know the name of the fighter? Does that make the performance you are watching any less impressive? It's impossible to watch an OneFC show and not be entertained. It's impossible to watch and not see talent. How is entertainment not a factor in watching a sporting event? Also just looking at records alone is not a clear indication of talent. Nothing on paper is going to effect what I see when I WATCH a fight. We are just 2 different kind of "fans". I base my opinion on what I see, you base yours off of numbers you read about. Do you. I'll do me.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Definitely should not happen, the last thing the UFC needs is to rob more talent from the division with the least competition.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It's cute how one member can mix astonishing pretentiousness with a not-to-impressive knowledge of MMA.


But carry on with your complete inability to gauge relative talent and your pro-wrestling style "mark" approach to MMA.

It would be cute if you weren't so obnoxiously pretentious about it.


I'll be watching when BJ taps or just grinds out one of those super "talented" "prospects" that OneFC has signed assuming he's not totally done at this point...and then we can pretend that BJ would be super awesome in the UFC just like every other Japanese fighter that can barely keep a job.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> It's cute how one member can mix astonishing pretentiousness with a not-to-impressive knowledge of MMA.
> 
> 
> But carry on with your complete inability to gauge relative talent and your pro-wrestling style "mark" approach to MMA.
> ...


No problem. I'll watch, you read. MMA fans for life.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I'm not saying I never want to see it, but they need to focus on the things they have right now. 125 is so weak it isn't even funny, but it also stole a bit from 135. The last thing they need is fighters from 125 leaving. It's hard to even call it a division with the amount of relevant fighters in it.


I totally agree with this sentiment. We need time for the 125 and 135 divisions to get some momentum. They especially need to start building stars. If we keep adding more divisions, especially controversial ones, then the casual fans will become confused, and people don't like being confused, so they will watch something else.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

So we will be watching a bunch of 13 to 15 year old boys fight soon?


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Never make a post about Fighters under 155 or women. Most here are closed minded and you will constantly have to come here to argue your point. I have seen some of these 100 pounders beat the shit out of mouth Marines in Thailand... It is always good for entertainment. I watch the fights for the fights; not some preconcieved notion of what I feel a fighter should be.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

We can discuss this in 5 years once the UFC gets the 135 & 125 divisions filled up. These divisions need and influx of fighters before we even start thinking about a 115 class.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Does knowing someone's name make them any less skilled? How many people here knew who Ian McCall was 2 years ago? Does that mean he wasn't talented? How many are aware of who Darrell Montague is? Does that mean he isn't talented? How many know Soo Chul Kim? That guy is full of talent. Not knowing and not existing are very different. Like I said put those guys in the cage with the special letters on their gloves and see if that talent doesn't magically appear.


Most people here are just giving the UFC good advice that you don't want to hear. It would seem you have enough spare time your hands to follow every single mma organization out there. The problem is the majority of this board doesn't even have time to follow every UFC division to it's fullest, a smaller percentage watch bellator, and a very small fraction of mma fans watch anything other than those two organizations. 

It is silly to introduce a division whether it be super hw or straw this soon after adding two new divisions that most people are still catching up on in terms of who's who. Remember, there is no espn highlight or top moves of the night for these organizations. You have to go searching for it, because it is underground.

The notion that Ineed to follow underground stuff to be a fan of MMA is ridiculous to me. Do I need to watch the OHL because I am a hockey fan and love the NHL? 



OUSOONERSOU said:


> It amazes me everytime when there is a thread on smaller fighters or WMMA. If size is the only thing that matters then most of you are in trouble.


I think it is about seeing top talent. People are concerned that watching womens mma is like watching two unathletic guys fight. People also don't like the idea of two freakishly small guys fighting (ie 5"2 115lbs is VERY small for a man in shape). If there are not many people of that size or sex participating the talent pool will be very weak, just like a SW division.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> See it's people like you that Dana is referring to. I have a hard time not responding like an asshole to people as ignorant as you. You are not a true fan IMO.


Dude i am serious tho. The fighters would be half the size of the refs and the devision wouldnt be stacked enough. Make a super heavyweight first, or sth in between like 230 pounds.

Also i assume you do some training as well, its not totally unreasonable to think that i could take someone more than 100 pounds lighter and over an inch taller...
I am 6'5 220 pounds and if i could get a training camp to get into the perfect shape i could hold them down for a boring decision victory all day long


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

also @ rofl who was saying we will start to critisize small football players in the nfl: the difference is that the nfl is open weight and these 160 athletes are up against 250 lb behemoths. they use speed to overcome size which makes it very intrtesting. would you guys watch an nfl division for only 115 to 125 pounders?

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Abrissbirne said:


> Dude i am serious tho. The fighters would be half the size of the refs and the devision wouldnt be stacked enough. Make a super heavyweight first.


So your logic is that a Strawweight division wouldn't be 'stacked enough' presumably because of the lack of talent, yet you're all for adding a super heavyweight division? Gotta say here, I think a SHW division would be just as weak at this point. Can you explain why you think a SHW division would be a good addition? I'd love to see a Strawweight division added, but I want to see 125 and 135 reach their full potential first.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

i never want to see sw or shw ever. like rofl said the amount of people that are this size is simply so small it will be nearly impossible to put together deep divisions.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> also @ rofl who was saying we will start to critisize small football players in the nfl: the difference is that the nfl is open weight and these 160 athletes are up against 250 lb behemoths. they use speed to overcome size which makes it very intrtesting. would you guys watch an nfl division for only 115 to 125 pounders?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


That really wasn't the point.

In fact it just makes the counter-argument all the more retarded.

If 150lb men can use athleticism to overcome "behemoths" then they shouldn't be discredited when fighting each other.

And God knows they shouldn't be discredited relative to keyboard warriors.




Cowgirl said:


> So your logic is that a Strawweight division wouldn't be 'stacked enough' presumably because of the lack of talent, yet you're all for adding a super heavyweight division? Gotta say here, I think a SHW division would be just as weak at this point. Can you explain why you think a SHW division would be a good addition? I'd love to see a Strawweight division added, but I want to see 125 and 135 reach their full potential first.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


There's more tantalizing and better Super HWs than Strawweights.

Strawweight barely exists.



Abrissbirne said:


> Dude i am serious tho. The fighters would be half the size of the refs and the devision wouldnt be stacked enough. Make a super heavyweight first, or sth in between like 230 pounds.
> 
> Also i assume you do some training as well, its not totally unreasonable to think that i could take someone more than 100 pounds lighter and over an inch taller...
> I am 6'5 220 pounds and if i could get a training camp to get into the perfect shape i could hold them down for a boring decision victory all day long


I doubt it.

Royce Gracie was about 160lbs when he choked out men nearing 300lbs and these were trained, elite combat athletes.

You entering a McDojo for a few months isn't going to make you a killer.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> OneFC is the most entertaining MMA we have since the peak of Strikeforce. It's impossible for a fan not to enjoy their product and anyone can see there is legit skill in that cage. I seriously doubt you did anything other then read a play by play or sherdog the results. You can read up all you want but as a fan of the sport I enjoy watching talented fighters giving it all they got. That's exactly what you get with OneFC. Straight warriors.
> 
> Boku vs Zoro was an extremely entertaining fight to watch and Boku had an amazing comeback and fought like a warrior. How anyone can diss that fight is beyond me. One of the most entertaining fights I have seen in a long time. You sir, are not a fan of MMA.
> Keep reading all you can buddy, cause you sure as hell ain't watching the action.


You sound like a condecending hipster pillock.

I've been to plenty of domestic events and never even seen a strawweight fight before. I don't even belive it's a proper division, without literaly starving yourself I'd guess that >1% of the worlds population could cut to 115, epecially as the smaller you get the worse the cut.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah it's obnoxious. YOU JUST READ YOU DONT EVEN WATCH.


I've likely forgotten about more MMA then this dude's watched. What a joke.


He also fails to address the fact that OneFC doesnt even have a strawweight division as the current biggest promotion in Asia.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

In truth the only Straw Weight divison I was aware of was for women... But I have never clamed to be leete. I am just a fan


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> That really wasn't the point.
> 
> In fact it just makes the counter-argument all the more retarded.
> 
> ...


Who said they should be? I asked if you would watch a division of men specifically undersized in a competition that is normally open weight? It would be just as competitive. No reason why it would be any less skilled (except there is, which you pointed out).

For the record I have no issue with the new weight classes except I think they should have taken more time in adding the FW.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ugh stop with the ******* weight classes dana, barley enough fighters in each class can get on a card as it is and no one wants more weight classes, thats why boxing went downhill too many weight classes and too many belts. I liked it when we had the WEC for 135,145,155 and 155 and the rest of the weight classes in the UFC, I don't even mind 135 and 145 in the UFC but everything else is too much.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No. Boxing always had 8 weight classes.

The UFC currently has 9.

It should stop there.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah it's obnoxious. YOU JUST READ YOU DONT EVEN WATCH.
> 
> 
> I've likely forgotten about more MMA then this dude's watched. What a joke.
> ...


LOL you send me a neg with a message calling me a "child". I'm sorry it offends you that I don't give a shit about weight classes, records, names, organizations and just enjoy watching quality fights. I'm sorry you are too close minded to enjoy the sport of MMA because the people participating don't meet your size requirements. Sorry you can't appreciate watching two men go to war in a fight such as Boku vs Zoro because they don't look good on paper.
I could stomp my feet and send you a neg with an insult of my own but I'll go ahead and just move on and enjoy this forum and the sport of MMA the way I always have without restrictions. Sorry you can't do the same.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> No. Boxing always had 8 weight classes.
> 
> The UFC currently has 9.
> 
> It should stop there.


whenever I see it on tv they have middleweight,welterweight,lightweight,featherweight, bantamweight,heavyweight,junior welterweight, junior middleweight, junior featherweight, light heavyweight, flyweight, junior flyweight and cruiserweight I have all heard and there's probably more I missed.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Boxing had 8 and then they added junior divisions and Cruiserweight as well as 108 and 112 for the quasi dwarves.


Thats why there is so many, every division has a halfway division.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

If you are too small to fight Joseph Benavidez I don't think professional sports is the right career choice for you.

This is getting comical. Where do we draw the line?


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

No idea what's going on anymore with the UFC. Women's MMA division with like 3 fighters, flyweight division with fighters who should be trying to make Bantamweight, now they want a strawweight division...I literally only care about Featherweight and above. This is getting ridiculous now, I really doubt that there is a lot of talent around that kind of weight...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

featherweight and above I agree


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ugh stop with the ******* weight classes dana, barley enough fighters in each class can get on a card as it is and *no one wants more weight classes*, thats why boxing went downhill too many weight classes and too many belts. I liked it when we had the WEC for 135,145,155 and 155 and the rest of the weight classes in the UFC, I don't even mind 135 and 145 in the UFC but everything else is too much.


Awfully inclusive statement there,I can think of a few people who want this, a few have even said so on here.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

A 115LB DIVISION?!? OMG. 

I want a SW division as much as I want a major stroke.

Seriously though, there is only so much room per card for fights, and watching 115lb men fight sounds utterly horrific in itself. 

I guess that makes me not a "true" MMA fan though. Funny stuff.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I remember the UFC 90's, 80's and 70's cards where the card was struggling to even get the 5 weight classes matches on cards, but now we are looking at 11 possibly? no thanks i'd rather not see featherweights up to heavyweights not have to struggle really hard to get on a card and over saturation of too many cards to fit on all these fighters


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

No, this needs to stop. The flyweight division was already a bad idea. FW is out of contenders and Johnson only has rematches ahead of him at this point. They should focus on that dead division, not Strawweight.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Just like I thought. You look at records and names and results and you don't watch fights and actual in the cage action. Does an entertaining fight become less entertaining if you don't know the name of the fighter? Does that make the performance you are watching any less impressive? It's impossible to watch an OneFC show and not be entertained. It's impossible to watch and not see talent. How is entertainment not a factor in watching a sporting event? Also just looking at records alone is not a clear indication of talent. Nothing on paper is going to effect what I see when I WATCH a fight. *We are just 2 different kind of "fans". I base my opinion on what I see, you base yours off of numbers you read about. Do you. I'll do me.*


If you are gonna admit that there are different kind of fans, then stop with the "You aren't a true fan" shit please. Just because someone has a different opinion doesn't make them any less of a fan than you are. Oh so you watch all the fights outside of UFC? Good for you then. Just know that not everyone can dedicate their time to watching the hundreds of fights happening every month outside of the UFC.

And jeez when are they gonna stop with adding new weightclasses? 115 lbs? Soon we will have dwarfs fighting in the UFC. Oh these little kids are executing such amazing kicks! So entertaining! Lets get them in the UFC and have them main event a card in the future, alright?

Now I'm gonna get neg reps claiming that "YOU AREN'T A REAL FAN, BITCH!". Fully expecting that, but whatever :dunno: I have my own opinion, you have yours. Thing is majority of us do not want to see a strawweight division and I bet majority of the casual fans do not want to either. UFC caters to us fans and they should consider the opinion of the majority.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

OHKO said:


> If you are gonna admit that there are different kind of fans, then stop with the "You aren't a true fan" shit please. Just because someone has a different opinion doesn't make them any less of a fan than you are. Oh so you watch all the fights outside of UFC? Good for you then. Just know that not everyone can dedicate their time to watching the hundreds of fights happening every month outside of the UFC.
> 
> And jeez when are they gonna stop with adding new weightclasses? 115 lbs? Soon we will have dwarfs fighting in the UFC. Oh these little kids are executing such amazing kicks! So entertaining! Lets get them in the UFC and have them main event a card in the future, alright?
> 
> Now I'm gonna get neg reps claiming that "YOU AREN'T A REAL FAN, BITCH!". Fully expecting that, but whatever :dunno: I have my own opinion, you have yours. Thing is majority of us do not want to see a strawweight division and I bet majority of the casual fans do not want to either. UFC caters to us fans and they should consider the opinion of the majority.


Neg reps are the worst. Hopefully you don't get any, nothing you said was neg worthy. 
I can accept the fact that I go all crazy super fan "you no watch like me!" from time to time and that can be annoying. I just enjoy watching MMA. Fighters size, name value and records don't mean anything to me when it comes to enjoying fights. Sorry for implying that the majority of you aren't real fans and don't also enjoy the sport of MMA. 
Hopefully you guys don't hate me too much. But I can be an annoying little bastard at times. Especially at the end of a work day.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Neg reps are the worst. Hopefully you don't get any, nothing you said was neg worthy.
> I can accept the fact that I go all crazy super fan "you no watch like me!" from time to time and that can be annoying. I just enjoy watching MMA. Fighters size, name value and records don't mean anything to me when it comes to enjoying fights. Sorry for implying that the majority of you aren't real fans and also enjoy the sport of MMA.
> Hopefully you guys don't hate me too much. But I can be an annoying little bastard at times. Especially at the end of a work day.


No worries, I like most of your posts. However sometimes when you try to jam your opinion down our throats it does get a little frustrating and annoying to me. Happens only once in a while though so its alright.

I don't really want to see strawweights fight in the UFC because:


There are so little fully grown men out there that can weigh in at 115lbs. Hard to find talent to fill up the division.
Most fans like me do not want to see strawweights in the UFC. I don't really want to see a strawweight title fight claim the main event over a much bigger fight, much like the current UFC 157 scenario.
I think that most of these strawweights could actually compete in the flyweight division. Force them to bulk up a lil or cut less weight. The flyweight division needs some boosting so if these strawweights want to come over, no problem.
I don't need UFC to specifically bring in these strawweights for their "entertaining" fights and "super athletic" ability. There are a bunch of entertaining fights in the UFC already in all weight divisions. Not all strawweight fights are guaranteed to be exciting anyway. Just because they move super fast doesn't mean its exciting. Also, we already have these "super athletic" people in the flyweight division. Furthermore, who is to say that these strawweights are more athletic than beasts like Cain, Jones, Silva, GSP, Bendo and Aldo? Point is athletic people will appear in all weight classes, so there is no need to add a bunch of additional weightclasses just to welcome some small super athletes.

I do get why some fans like you want to see strawweights in the UFC. I just don't agree.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

OHKO said:


> No worries, I like most of your posts. However sometimes when you try to jam your opinion down our throats it does get a little frustrating and annoying to me. Happens only once in a while though so its alright.
> 
> I don't really want to see strawweights fight in the UFC because:
> 
> ...


One thing I don't understand about the argument you guys bring up about the number of men weighing 115lbs is the men fighting at that weight class do not weigh 115lbs. Just like Jose Aldo doesn't weigh 145lbs. Only on the day of the weigh ins do they weigh that much. I realize that the smaller we get the less weight that will be cut because naturally the smaller the man the less he is capable of cutting. But still the men will be a minimum of 130lbs. Still, a small man I know. But a small man can still be a talented man and still have the tools and technique to be an elite level athlete. 
World Wide I don't have any doubts that we could find top level athletes with UFC caliber skill at that weight class.

Again I know I can be super annoying at times. I enjoy the activity at the end of the work day so I go a little crazy sometimes. I'm sure it won't be the last time, I just hope people can write it off as "crazy" and not get offended.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> One thing I don't understand about the argument you guys bring up about the number of men weighing 115lbs is the men fighting at that weight class do not weigh 115lbs. Just like Jose Aldo doesn't weigh 145lbs. Only on the day of the weigh ins do they weigh that much. I realize that the smaller we get the less weight that will be cut because naturally the smaller the man the less he is capable of cutting. But still the men will be a minimum of 130lbs. Still, a small man I know. But a small man can still be a talented man and still have the tools and technique to be an elite level athlete.
> World Wide I don't have any doubts that we could find top level athletes with UFC caliber skill at that weight class.
> 
> Again I know I can be super annoying at times. I enjoy the activity at the end of the work day so I go a little crazy sometimes. I'm sure it won't be the last time, I just hope people can write it off as "crazy" and not get offended.


I know these guys do not actually weigh 115 lbs. I mentioned in my post as these guys WEIGHING IN at 115lbs. I don't have any idea how much guys weighing this little should cut while staying healthy, but I presume around 5~10 lbs? These guys can easily fight in the flyweight division by not cutting weight or bulking up a little more and cutting a few pounds. Really no need to add an additional weight class. The strawweights can definitely help add depth to the flyweight division, which is in need of some help.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

OHKO said:


> I know these guys do not actually weigh 115 lbs. I mentioned in my post as these guys WEIGHING IN at 115lbs. I don't have any idea how much guys weighing this little should cut while staying healthy, but I presume around 5~10 lbs? These guys can easily fight in the flyweight division by not cutting weight or bulking up a little more and cutting a few pounds. Really no need to add an additional weight class. The strawweights can definitely help add depth to the flyweight division, which is in need of some help.


5-10 lbs is on the low side for sure man. It's 15lbs minimum really still IMO. Hell I would cut 7lbs in 3 days back in 8th grade to go from 110 to 103 and that was having to do that weekly. Fighters are able to cut more then wrestlers because they get more time between cuts. Especially with new techniques out there with guys like Dolche pushing the limits. You would be surprised how much water weight even a person in shape carries around.
IMO the fly division is not in need of depth as a whole, just in the UFC. There are some great flys out there waiting to get that call from Joe Silva.

EDIT: you are right I misread the "weighing in at" my bad. But I know others mentioned size and it just seemed misleading overall to me.

Looks like I have a stalker. deadmanshand has given me 3 of the 4 neg reps I have received here LOL.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

slapstick said:


> You sound like a condecending hipster pillock.
> 
> I've been to plenty of domestic events and never even seen a strawweight fight before. I don't even belive it's a proper division, without literaly starving yourself I'd guess that >1% of the worlds population could cut to 115, epecially as the smaller you get the worse the cut.


This is basically 

/thread.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Haha, lol @ arguments over the internet about who knows than whom about MMA. Who cares? We're all fans, MMA is awesome, its all good. 

On topic, I agree that the FW division needs to be a little bit more competetive first. I don't mind the idea of adding another weight division aslong as the UFC can fill it. We'll see what happens in the next few years. Also, I don't think MMA is going in the way of boxing. Two different sports. Aslong as they don't start adding junior divisions everything should be cool.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I propose a Protonweight division where the weight limit is 3.68749937 × 10^-27 pounds. Just imagine the incredible speed as these Protonweights smash and collide into each other! Only true MMA fans will watch it, of course!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Looks like I have a stalker. deadmanshand has given me 3 of the 4 neg reps I have received here LOL.


It's not stalking. You like to tell people they aren't real mma fans because they don't enjoy the sport in the exact same manner that you do. That's elitist bs. It pisses me off. So neg rep.

And back on topic:

The UFC does not need strawweights. Flyweight is too weak of a division to have. Maybe we should finish filling out 135 and 145 first? How about signing a few more women fighters before worrying about a division full of people who weigh 125lbs soaking weight?

For me the lack of interest in the lower weight classes has nothing to do with size and everything to do with talent. It's genetics. The more extreme the size - big or small - the fewer men reach it. The fewer people that size and the fewer athletes of that size. Fewer athletes means fewer fighters. Fewer fighters means less depth at the weightclass. Less depth = less talent.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I propose a Protonweight division where the weight limit is 3.68749937 × 10^-27 pounds. Just imagine the incredible speed as these Protonweights smash and collide into each other! Only true MMA fans will watch it, of course!


Indeed! They could wrap a fence around the Large Hadron Colider and let 'em at it!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> It's not stalking. You like to tell people they aren't real mma fans because they don't enjoy the sport in the exact same manner that you do. That's elitist bs. It pisses me off. So neg rep.
> 
> And back on topic:
> 
> ...


You average less then 1 post a day but you have time to neg me 3 times? Seems stalkerish to me. Whatever though. You wouldn't even responded in this thread if it wasn't for my last remark. I guess it's flattering that you are more interested in me then talking MMA.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Easy fellas. No need to turn this into a bickering match.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Easy fellas. No need to turn this into a bickering match.


I bickered enough in here and offered an apology for going over the top. I won't keep pushing the issue, no matter how annoying some people get. I guess it's payback for annoying people yesterday. 

A good fight is a good fight. Size does not equal talent. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> A good fight is a good fight. Size does not equal talent. I'll leave it at that.


No it doesn't but a more common weight gives you more talent to choose from. Strawweight simply cannot support a full division in the UFC.

And - by the by - I was going to respond in this thread anyway. That's why I was reading the bloody thing to start off with. You were incidental.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> No it doesn't but a more common weight gives you more talent to choose from. Strawweight simply cannot support a full division in the UFC.
> 
> And - by the by - I was going to respond in this thread anyway. That's why I was reading the bloody thing to start off with. You were incidental.


Ok, I'm sorry then for my assumption. I do disagree that we can't have a full strawweight division with high level fighters still. We have Olympic and Division 1 wrestlers that could make the 115lbs limit and other athletes in other sports as well. I simply disagree that we can't have top level athletes at that weight. 
I realize I went a little too far yesterday with the "not true fans" stuff and I apologize again. Sometimes I am annoying and get carried away. Hopefully we can move forward without back and forth. I apologize for my part in the bickering.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Again, no.


Henry Cejudo wrestled in the lowest weight in the Olympics which is 121 and was a projected flyweight. Cutting 6 more lbs for these guys would damn near kill them. Cejudo could barely make 121 after his first Olympics.



OHKO said:


> I know these guys do not actually weigh 115 lbs. I mentioned in my post as these guys WEIGHING IN at 115lbs. I don't have any idea how much guys weighing this little should cut while staying healthy, but I presume around 5~10 lbs? These guys can easily fight in the flyweight division by not cutting weight or bulking up a little more and cutting a few pounds. Really no need to add an additional weight class. The strawweights can definitely help add depth to the flyweight division, which is in need of some help.




That's another thing. They aren't super athletic explosive guys like you saw last week with Dodson and Johnson.

Coming from someone who has actually seen Strawweight fights, they are basically just like malnourished Japanese guys and a few very small east Asians.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Ok, I'm sorry then for my assumption. I do disagree that we can't have a full strawweight division with high level fighters still. We have Olympic and Division 1 wrestlers that could make the 115lbs limit and other athletes in other sports as well. I simply disagree that we can't have top level athletes at that weight.


I didn't say we couldn't but there will be far less of them. Not enough to support a full UFC level division.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think this has pretty much been beaten to death. Some of us think that there is enough talent and some of think there never will be a big enough pool to get said talent from, similar to super heavyweight.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I hate the mentality of I can't watch a smaller man fight "cause I so much bigger". Just implies you have no appreciation for skill, technique, hard work and the sport.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion but saying that I have no appreciation for skill, technique, hard work and the sport is just silly. The lower weight classes just aren't exciting to me like women's olympic gymnastics are not exciting to me. That doesn't mean I don't appreciate the sport, it just means its not my thing.

My favorite boxers and MMA fighters are the most technical guys out there. Sometimes that even makes for a "boring" or "safe" fight in lots of fans minds. I don't expect everyone to like how GSP fights, just like you shouldn't expect me to enjoy women's olympic gymnastics. Not everyone likes the same thing and that's fine to me. Pointing a finger saying someone doesn't appreciate something because you don't share the opinion is just grand standing at least in my mind.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

demoman993 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion but saying that I have no appreciation for skill, technique, hard work and the sport is just silly. The lower weight classes just aren't exciting to me like women's olympic gymnastics are not exciting to me. That doesn't mean I don't appreciate the sport, it just means its not my thing.
> 
> My favorite boxers and MMA fighters are the most technical guys out there. Sometimes that even makes for a "boring" or "safe" fight in lots of fans minds. I don't expect everyone to like how GSP fights, just like you shouldn't expect me to enjoy women's olympic gymnastics. Not everyone likes the same thing and that's fine to me. Pointing a finger saying someone doesn't appreciate something because you don't share the opinion is just grand standing at least in my mind.


Again, for like the 5th time today. I'm sorry I went overboard yesterday and I apologize for saying things like "you aren't a true fan" or "you don't enjoy/appreciate". I went to far and I apologize. I'm sure you are fan or you wouldn't be here. I went too far, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Again, for like the 5th time today. I'm sorry I went overboard yesterday and I apologize for saying things like "you aren't a true fan" or "you don't enjoy/appreciate". I went to far and I apologize. I'm sure you are fan or you wouldn't be here. I went too far, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Sorry if I offended you.


I honestly hadn't read the whole thread and just read your response and no further. Sorry to kick you while you were down, that wasn't my intention.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

demoman993 said:


> I honestly hadn't read the whole thread and just read your response and no further. Sorry to kick you while you were down, that wasn't my intention.


No problem, it's all good. I realize I get a little out there sometimes and I could use a kick in the ass from time to time. It was definitely wrong of me to attack other fans and their enjoyment of the sport. We are all fans here.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> No problem, it's all good. I realize I get a little out there sometimes and I could use a kick in the ass from time to time. It was definitely wrong of me to attack other fans and their enjoyment of the sport. We are all fans here.


You're obviously passionate about MMA, and that's awesome we need more posters like that on MMAF. Like you said, you just get a little uptight on certain topics like this one sometimes. It happens and I do see your point. I just think a 115lb division can never be nearly as stacked as 145/155 for instance. I don't doubt there are some 115lb guys who have skill, but right now there just isn't a huge demand for it and it wouldn't be a very deep division anytime soon.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

How bout bringin a super heavy weight class into the mix? I think there would be a lot more potential for some intense fights at 265+ 
Yes we might see some freakshows, but I'm with the others that have mentioned they need to let the other lighter weight divisions fill out a little more.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

This is absurd. Straweight??? 125lbs? That's less than 50 kilos. I don't like this. What's next, Cancerweight? Only preteens would be able to fight at these weights. 

The featherweight division is my limit.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

As many others have said if there was an abundance of taleneted straw-weights out there then yeah, get em in but atm there just isn't.

Plus, OP lost all credibility with the "I'm a real fan and you're not" BS.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

kc1983 said:


> How bout bringin a super heavy weight class into the mix? I think there would be a lot more potential for some intense fights at 265+
> Yes we might see some freakshows, but I'm with the others that have mentioned they need to let the other lighter weight divisions fill out a little more.


Dana has said countless times that he wouldn't do the super heavyweight division. I'm sure he wants to stay away from the obvious freakshow fights with a couple Bob Sapp type characters out there.

What I would like to see is a reclassing of the HW division and split it into two divisions. Call it Cruiserweight or whatever you want to call it but set the weight limit at somewhere around 225 or 230 and then have the upper limit for HW around 280. You'll still get the big skill guys in HW but the cruiserweight would end up being one of the most exciting divisions in the UFC (at least to me). You'd have the Cain Velasquez, Daniel Cormier, JDS type characters with lots of skill and cardio that would make for entertaining fights. 

Then have the reclassed HW division with all the big boys. It would be full of KO's between a couple monsters and not as many size mismatches. I know it sounds like the classic I'm bigger I'm better attitude but if you get a guy that weighs 230 and a guy that weighs 265 and their skillsets are identical the guy at the higher weight is going to win by a large percentage of the time.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I didn't think I'd be excited to see a straw weight division to the ufc, but I am. I am interested in seeing what talent rises to the top of the division.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So there's this 11 year old kid at my gym, he's pretty good and I'm confident he could make the cut. Anyone have an inside track on Joe Silva?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

demoman993 said:


> What I would like to see is a reclassing of the HW division and split it into two divisions. Call it Cruiserweight or whatever you want to call it but set the weight limit at somewhere around 225 or 230 and then have the upper limit for HW around 280. You'll still get the big skill guys in HW but the cruiserweight would end up being one of the most exciting divisions in the UFC (at least to me). You'd have the Cain Velasquez, Daniel Cormier, JDS type characters with lots of skill and cardio that would make for entertaining fights.
> 
> Then have the reclassed HW division with all the big boys. It would be full of KO's between a couple monsters and not as many size mismatches. I know it sounds like the classic I'm bigger I'm better attitude but if you get a guy that weighs 230 and a guy that weighs 265 and their skillsets are identical the guy at the higher weight is going to win by a large percentage of the time.


This! I totally agree with this. You could also get some of the bigger light heavys fighting in this division. I think there would be some awesome fights.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think super heavyweight is a bad idea. HW is the best it's been in a long time right now. The last thing they need is the division cut in half. You will have guys jumping all over the place between divisions.

This is what turns off a lot of people from boxing. At least some of the people I have talked to. There are so many divisions and titles and guys fighting in multiple divisions that's its hard for any new fan to follow any of it. It's a mess.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree that boxing has created a big mess with their divisions but that's only one issue that they've created over the years. Having a weight class every 5lbs and then having 3 different "championship" belts per weight class is the bigger issue there. 

The more promotions that pop up in MMA, the closer we get to that model unfortunately. Bellator has its champions, UFC has its champions, Strikeforce has its champions, etc. Eventually the UFC isn't going to be able to buy up their competitors and liquidate their belts and we're going to see multiple Heavyweight World "Champions".

Anyways I'm way off the main point here.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think super heavyweight is a bad idea. HW is the best it's been in a long time right now. The last thing they need is the division cut in half. You will have guys jumping all over the place between divisions.
> 
> This is what turns off a lot of people from boxing. At least some of the people I have talked to. There are so many divisions and titles and guys fighting in multiple divisions that's its hard for any new fan to follow any of it. It's a mess.


I have tried to get into boxing a few times and that was definitely a major deterrent when I knew nothing. The worst part was the amount of belts. How is a casual fan supposed to know which belts to care about? Why does the same guy have so many belts? And why are there so many divisions? Those are things that really annoyed me and actually turned me on to mma. You had Pride, UFC, and k-1. All were very organized and you could easily get into either or all of the companies without being confused.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

This is beginning to become a joke. Being a UFC Champion used to have way more prestige since there were only five of them. Soon there could be TEN of them. It's just too much.


----------

